
Ask HN: Simple database/key-value store web API for throwaway projects? - networked
I realized recently it might be nice to use a single remote data store for all the disposable and not terribly data-heavy web things like landing pages. This way they could be just business logic, with no stored data to worry about preserving when you shut them down or move them from one platform to another. It would preferably be dead simple to use, cheap and have a good UI for viewing the stored data. Can you recommend any?<p>One service I like in this general area is webscript.io, which provides a sandboxed Lua interpreter you can use, e.g., for validation, but its focus is different and the built-in view for the stored data is bare-bones.
======
kelle62819
Firebase is perfect for this. A lot of the big hackathons have been won using
Firebase as it is so quick to set up and get started. But it is solid for
production use as well.

[http://firebase.google.com](http://firebase.google.com)

